# I shot myself



## binga63 (Aug 21, 2012)

criticisms?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 21, 2012)

They're both soft, and the lighting needs some work. What was your intent with these?


----------



## pgriz (Aug 21, 2012)

The background is brighter than you are... 
Your eyes are shadowed more than other parts of your face.
The crop is too tight on the face.

Look up "Bend the Light" who has posted some pretty good portraiture shots.


----------



## binga63 (Aug 21, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> They're both soft, and the lighting needs some work. What was your intent with these?


I wanted the focus to be on the eyes...as I don't think I have a very adorable face that is why my entire head is not in the frame and why it is not  in focus...just the eye/eyes.....
While not having access to my toys is this version better?


----------



## Frequency (Aug 22, 2012)

yes, this new edit brings the texture and color of your skin better;yet needs fill light, i think


----------



## binga63 (Aug 22, 2012)

ok... thanks.. frequency...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, I now know what u look like!


----------



## binga63 (Aug 22, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Wow, I know know what u look like!



hehe ... yep olddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------

